# string quartet composition



## lachlan1415 (Jul 30, 2018)

I've just finished my GCSEs and am 2 weeks into summer! To celebrate, I've started composing a new string quartet. This is still a work in progress as I'm only less than half way finished. I've finished the exposition and I'm onto the development right now. I plan to finish this within the next few weeks. If possible, could you comment some constructive criticism as I'm new to writing for a string quartet. Please be as honest as possible. I'm also not entirely sure if everything I have written is possible for that instrument as I don't play a stringed instrument. Hope you like it.

Link:


----------



## KjellPrytz (Dec 16, 2016)

A most pleasant classical work with many beautiful passages. I enjoyed it greatly.
Kjell


----------



## MarkMcD (Mar 31, 2014)

Well, I like it, it will be interesting to see what you do with it. I realize it's a first draft, but I'm glad you said it's only half done, it was just getting good LOL

Mark


----------

